# Cattle Sales Info Explanation



## 2Horse (Jan 12, 2010)

So I have seen these a few times and I've guessed at what they've meant.

Can anyone explain this stuff:

*

Receipts: 210 Head 
Compared to last week: No trend due to holiday last week.

Slaughter cows: 
Percent Lean Weight Price High Dress Low Dress
Breaker 75-80 1330-1865 38.00-42.50 
Boner 80-85 1100-1375 32.50-35.50 
Lean 85-90 795-1080 27.50-28.00 18.50-20.00

Slaughter Bulls:
Y.G. Weights Carcass Boning Percent Price 
1 1990 77 49.50
2 1020-2325 74-75 43.50-45.50 

Feeder Steers Medium and Large 1-2
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
1 200-300 235 90.00 90.00
7 400-500 457 82.00-87.00 84.59
4 500-600 521 89.00 89.00
15 600-700 642 74.00-80.00 77.38
6 700-800 733 77.50-82.00 79.11

Feeder Steers Medium and Large 2
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
1 300-400 320 80.00 80.00
1 500-600 580 70.00 70.00

Feeder Holstein Steers Large 3
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
2 300-400 350 51.00 51.00
1 400-500 445 41.00 41.00
2 1100-1200 1130 54.50 54.50

Feeder Heifers Medium and Large 1-2
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
1 200-300 285 81.00 81.00
8 300-400 351 67.00-75.00 70.20
24 400-500 464 65.00-73.50 71.01
12 500-600 568 64.00-75.50 71.06
22 600-700 642 64.50-69.50 66.18
16 700-800 753 64.50-73.50 70.29

Feeder Heifers Medium and Large 2
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
4 300-400 383 61.00-71.00 63.32
3 400-500 443 55.00-60.00 56.54
2 400-500 400 66.50 66.50 Full
1 600-700 605 60.00 60.00

Feeder Heifers Small and Medium 1
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
4 300-400 325 55.00-65.00 62.50

Feeder Bulls Medium and Large 1-2
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
2 300-400 375 89.00 89.00
4 400-500 425 75.00-81.00 79.55
4 500-600 546 84.00-85.00 84.48
2 600-700 698 63.50 63.50
3 800-900 882 53.50 53.50

Stock Cows: Medium and Large 1-2: Cows 5 to 9 years old and 2 to 7 
months bred 465.00-770.00 per head.

Stock Cows and Calves: No test.

Baby Calves: Dairy breeds: 35.00-65.00 per head.

Beef breeds: 100.00 per head.

*

And what would be good points vs bad? What would you look for to sell, and to buy?


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

reciepts= number of cows brought in to sell that sale.
slaughter cows are old cows that are hamburger and the breaker, boner, and lean discribe the cows condition. the price range at the end is the high and low per hundred weight that they sold for.
the heifer, holstien, steer, and bull are self explanitory. large 1,2, and 3 refer to the body condition and sometimes breed if you can read between the lines. first number is number of head sold, next is the weight range, then average weight for that range at that sale, next is price range that that group sold for, last is the average price for that group at that sale.
no test means they did not have any of that group to sell.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

mostly this info is used for private sales so that the buyer and seller have an idea of what the animal would bring at a certain point in time. sales can change from one week to the next so "counting" on the prices will screw you up.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

While I would use this info in figuring what to charge an individual for my cows or how much I should pay to buy one, the Livestock Auctions do not post this info to help me out on private sales.

The figures are posted so buyers and sellers can know what to expect at the next sale. while prices go up and down, there is seldom much movement in price. 

There are times when the price will spike or drop unexpectedly. If a couple farmers saw how high 600 pound holstein heifers were selling, they might start bidding against each other on the 100 pound calves, hoping to feed them up to 600 pounds and bring them back. They might bid that price way up at that sale. Other farmers, seeing how much money those 100 pound calves are bringing, might bring all their young calves to the next sale. A flood of calves and a limited number of buyers will drive their prices way down at the next sale.
However, there are plenty of guys that make their living buying and selling cattle, so they'll be buying everything that is selling low and filling the need when a segment of the market is selling high.

You can study prices and see trends. Around here, baby calves are cheaper in February and August. That is because they often die in extreme cold or extreme heat. Changes in corn prices can cause the prices to go up or down.


----------



## 2Horse (Jan 12, 2010)

What does hundred weight mean? Per hundred pounds? I've heard it thrown around before, but wasn't clear about what it really meant.

I just figure I should know this stuff if I ever have to go to a sale.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

2Horse said:


> What does hundred weight mean? Per hundred pounds? I've heard it thrown around before, but wasn't clear about what it really meant.
> 
> I just figure I should know this stuff if I ever have to go to a sale.


Yes, price per hundred pounds. Newborns are usually sold by the head so hundred weight doesn't apply.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Feeder Heifers Medium and Large 2
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
4 300-400 383 61.00-71.00 63.32
3 400-500 443 55.00-60.00 56.54
2 400-500 400 66.50 66.50 Full
1 600-700 605 60.00 60.00

In line #4 you would pay approx. $360 for the animal. $60 per hundred pounds. Keep in mind other sales sell by the head...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Open Heifers: Approved 200-260 lbs 400.00-450.00, few 300 lbs 490.00; 500-600 
lbs 590.00-750.00; 650-750 lbs 770.00-850.00, Gr. 700 lbs 885.00.
Medium 200-350 lbs 300.00-435.00; 550-600 lbs 590.00-600.00; 750-850 lbs 
760.00-800.00.

Here's an example of per head prices..


----------

